# Not getting email notifications



## jabbur (Sep 19, 2008)

I've noticed I'm no longer getting email notices of new posts in subscribed threads.  I've already checked my options here at DC and checked my blocked addresses on my email server.  All options are set to receive them.  Haven't had one since last Sat.  Anyone else having this?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry, jabbur. I always check that I don't want email notification.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 19, 2008)

I usually check email frequently because of school. I like getting the notifications because I can see what people are talking about without getting sucked into a long session on the site when I'm supposed to doing school work (like now!)


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine have been a little spotty lately too jabbur.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought maybe it was just me and something I had inadvertanly reset.  Guess I'll just have to keep checking myself for a while.  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2008)

This seems to happen every once in a while and then it corrects itself on its own. Hopefully it will correct real soon.


----------

